# Cruise dosage



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mg per week*​
>100 44.21%100+ 3031.58%200+ 5254.74%300+ 66.32%400+33.16%


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

How much test does everyone cruise on?

Next cruise am looking to do about 300-400mg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

250mg e10d


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Around 400


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

That depends on the individual some may go with a low amount like 200mg and some one here cruise with 600mg.

Personally I'd go with 200mg trt dose e10d


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Was doing 800 e14d....mainly because I kept forgetting to jab lol. Don't see the point in lowering to trt type dosages


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was doing 800 e14d....mainly because I kept forgetting to jab lol. Don't see the point in lowering to trt type dosages


I just look at it one way it's cheaper. 200mg is going to maintain your gains till your next blast. You could call it more of a bridge till your next cycle i suppose


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

would rather pct than cruise tbh but i think 250mg per wek is enough to stay full


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been at 300mg which has been great, i've still had to use an ai mind

tried dropping the adex completely and started getting sore nips so i used 0.5mg e3d and was fine


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Last cruise was 1g a week but it was more a cut/cruise and was seeing if a 1g cruise was better than a lower dosage,


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Last cruise was 1g a week but it was more a cut/cruise and was seeing if a 1g cruise was better than a lower dosage,


That's not cruising, that's staying on lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Used 250mg at some time, and up to 600mg at others...... I think aus posted up a little info a while back that relates your cruise dose to the actual dose of your last full cycle.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> That's not cruising, that's staying on lol


And what make cruising not being on then?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Last cruise was 1g a week but it was more a cut/cruise and was seeing if a 1g cruise was better than a lower dosage,


thats more gear than i have ever taken in a week you nutter


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

RowRow said:


> And what make cruising not being on then?


You cruise on 1g lol, what are your stats?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Just read your journal, Jesus wept no wonder you cruise on a gram.

I ask myself though why so much gear?

The most I've ever done is 1.2g total and I cut that down after 8 weeks.

Not trying to be a c0ck mate but your lifts are similar weights to mine, so its all that gear really necessary?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just read your journal, Jesus wept no wonder you cruise on a gram.
> 
> I ask myself though why so much gear?
> 
> ...


That's the thing this is all em experiment I am seeing if it was worth it i of it is needed. I'm playing about with things. Seeing what is and is not needed.

If l do or do not need various dosages.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

RowRow said:


> That's the thing this is all em experiment I am seeing if it was worth it i of it is needed. I'm playing about with things. Seeing what is and is not needed.
> 
> If l do or do not need various dosages.


Each to there own bud, going to keep tabs on your journal and see how it goes for you 

Looks interesting already.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

100mg every 5 days


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats the benefits of cruising 250mg every10 days or doing 400mg every 10 days?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm new to cruising - I'm going to do my first ever cruise at the end of my present cycle- and I initially proposed to do 50mg ew,but one of the members on here advised me that was too low (taking into account enanthate ester weight,which is something I'd never considered) and told me to bump it up to 100mg ew,which is what I will do.

Reading this thread,I'm shocked at some of the numbers. To be honest, I thought the purpose of the cruise was to maintain gains as best as possible when taking short breaks (ie 1-2 months) between cycles. Longer breaks require a full PCT protocol.

Like I said, I'm new to cruising, but guys taking several hundred milligrams of gear ew...that doesn't sound like cruising,that sounds like blasting. I read in a PCT thread by hackskii that the average male produces 49mg of test ew. You may argue that the purpose of the cruise isn't to get test down to natty levels,but wouldn't it be better to get test levels as close as poss to natty levels whilst maintaining gains...whatever amount of gear is needed for that purpose by each individual.

Some of the numbers on this thread seem excessive,wild even. If you guys need 400mg + ew to cruise on, I'd hate to see how much muscle mass you'd lose on a PCT protocol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

250mg e10d does me fine till i hammer cardio then i need 250mg e7d


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

foodaddict said:


> I'm new to cruising - I'm going to do my first ever cruise at the end of my present cycle- and I initially proposed to do 50mg ew,but one of the members on here advised me that was too low (taking into account enanthate ester weight,which is something I'd never considered) and told me to bump it up to 100mg ew,which is what I will do.
> 
> Reading this thread,I'm shocked at some of the numbers. To be honest, I thought the purpose of the cruise was to maintain gains as best as possible when taking short breaks (ie 1-2 months) between cycles. Longer breaks require a full PCT protocol.
> 
> ...


This is why i think an ideal dose would be 200mg, it's around trt dose and is enough to maintain your gains and yes you could do 100mg coz i suppose you have to start somewhere to find if that dose works for you.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Surely the most similar to normal testosterone levels would be to jab 2x 3.5mg test suspension shots every day?

Which would recreate the 7mg a day of test the average male produces.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I think crusing on 200pw is ok for me but after 8 weeks start losing muscle, I need to bulk or upping cruise dose a tad


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Surely the most similar to normal testosterone levels would be to jab 2x 3.5mg test suspension shots every day?
> 
> Which would recreate the 7mg a day of test the average male produces.


probaly but would be a pain in the @rse imo

I don't cruise ( think about it ed lol) but cruising also gives you a break from all the jabbing by going e10-14d ???

Could be wrong!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

The whole point of dropping to a cruise dose is giving the receptors time to become unsaturated ! Otherwise you plateau quickly and the amount of gear needed spirals upwards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Eh ? How did this get bumped when I wrote that 12 days ago ? ghosts in the system !


----------



## blue haze (Nov 9, 2012)

250mg every 5 days. This will be my permanent trt dose for the next 30, 40, 50 years (if I live that long) and I'll probably blast on top o that too.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

125mg per week, keeps a old man happy.......... :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

125-150mg per week


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> 125-150mg per week


So what does that roughly equate at ? 0.5ml of 250 Test E per week ? Or you would use sust ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> So what does that roughly equate at ? 0.5ml of 250 Test E per week ? Or you would use sust ?


I jab every 2 weeks so 1.5ml of Test C I prefer this over E


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I jab every 2 weeks so 1.5ml of Test C I prefer this over E


Ah right , fair enough  Thanks


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I jab every 2 weeks so 1.5ml of Test C I prefer this over E


Do you maintain all the size you have gained from your blasts at this dosage mate or do you still get a little drop?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

if you were to cruise on 250mg every 10 days and took a blood test, would you test levels still be more than 52nmol? Has anyone had a blood test on a cruise what did test levels come back at?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

Surely cruising dose is depandant on the individual and how much muscle mass they are carrying ?! Ie a 200lb guy @ 12% bf wouldn't need as much as a 250lbs guy @ 12% bf guy? My last cruise was 250mg test e every 10 days and I lost a lot of size and condition while cruising made me wish I just run pct, but I was running 2ml eod of a rip blend before hand (160mg tren/160mg test/160mg mast eod). Deciding what to cruise on this time to stop the muscle loss? Loosing condition I can deal with


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

250 seems about wright


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

arnold84 said:


> Surely cruising dose is depandant on the individual and how much muscle mass they are carrying ?! Ie a 200lb guy @ 12% bf wouldn't need as much as a 250lbs guy @ 12% bf guy? My last cruise was 250mg test e every 10 days and I lost a lot of size and condition while cruising made me wish I just run pct, but I was running 2ml eod of a rip blend before hand (160mg tren/160mg test/160mg mast eod). Deciding what to cruise on this time to stop the muscle loss? Loosing condition I can deal with


You sure your cruising test wasn't bunk lol! What was it?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

Rav212 said:


> You sure your cruising test wasn't bunk lol! What was it?


 testovirons I think, they were defo legit as sex drive was up and all the other usual signs , but to put in perspective I went from running 1680mg of gear per week to 175mg per week. Am I really going to maintain the lbm I acquired from blasting 1650mg of gear??


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking of running 300mg e10d after my current cut (3 weeks left) then up the mg in December for my bulk.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

200mg every 8-10 days


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

arnold84 said:


> testovirons I think, they were defo legit as sex drive was up and all the other usual signs , but to put in perspective I went from running 1680mg of gear per week to 175mg per week. Am I really going to maintain the lbm I acquired from blasting 1650mg of gear??


So perhaps for those who are going to cruise should pyramid down the dosages into a cruise to help hold onto gains by slowly lowering the dosages rather than a step drop to cruise dosage level! makes sense to me! It's what I'll be doing anyway! keep it oldschool lol


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i had been wondering what happened to pyramiding..i am only on 500 test 300 decca and i jab twice a week (250/150 for convenience and so i don't have to do a 3 ml) so at 13 weeks i was going to drop it to 400 200(2x 200/100) then week 14 300 100 (2x 100/50) then from then on the 200 test..i know with half life etc it will not work out at those doses in my system but i think doing that rather than just dropping 600 ml in one go would be more gentle on my system..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Rav212 said:


> So perhaps for those who are going to cruise should pyramid down the dosages into a cruise to help hold onto gains by slowly lowering the dosages rather than a step drop to cruise dosage level! makes sense to me! It's what I'll be doing anyway! keep it oldschool lol


Yes if you've been running big doses and then drop to trt then your still causing a 'crash' effect till things level out after a few weeks, imo from a big or long cycle its best to drop down to test 500mg for say 3weeks then to trt rather than drop straight to trt, as the guy above said he lost a lot of gains and that will be down to the 'crash' effect, I'm sure his diet and training were spot on so there is no other reason to loose that much.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lower the dose until you start dropping weight then hold it there, otherwise your just going backwards imo


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

250 sust e10-14 days depending how im feeling. sometimes il add 3ius hgh ed if funds allow


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Seen a article some were from a doctor that said 100test an 100tren per week was a healthy cruise does and would be better then say 250mg test ever 10 days, can't find it though :/

Am gona do this wen I finish my diet for a few months


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Seen a article some were from a doctor that said 100test an 100tren per week was a healthy cruise does and would be better then say 250mg test ever 10 days, can't find it though :/
> 
> Am gona do this wen I finish my diet for a few months


I contemplated something similar for my cruise next time round.

Will help keep you leaner, could also be an idea to do similar with deca for joint health


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Seen a article some were from a doctor that said 100test an 100tren per week was a healthy cruise does and would be better then say 250mg test ever 10 days, can't find it though :/
> 
> Am gona do this wen I finish my diet for a few months


I have done it mate, trust me it will get ontop of you eventually. ...you wont feel very healthy


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i'm 4 weeks into my cruise and have done a cido amp e10d (250 test e), i was using 550/600 prop and about 400 tren a for first 7 weeks of my cycle then last 6 weeks of parabolin (3 amps week) wwith the 550/600 prop

a week before dropping the cycle i did 300mgs of test 400 so when i dropped the prop i could go 10 days before 1st amp without test levels dropping to nothing (well that was the idea)

anyway i go through periods of feeling completely sh1t and lifeless, i noticed that after i did my last amp i was ok ish for a week then started feeling really **** so after 3 days like that i did the amp on 10th day and decided to add 50mg of prop to it and within a few hours i felt fine again...no idea whats going on only that i wiegh the same as i did when cycle ended though i stuck with same bulk diet and i always train as heavy as poss but have lost no strength either so it seems to be working in terms of keeping muscle and strength but i don't like these periods of feeling absolutely sh1t ..not sure what it is though so it may not be down to cruise..anyway have had enough of cruising and i have a good excuse so i'm jumping back on but if i cruise in future i think i will jab more often smaller doses rather than the 250 e10d..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

For me a cruise dosage is quite a bit higher than trt levels, 300mg per week minimum for me, but would prolly be closer to 5-600mg. I'm only week 3 after a long time off


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Conscript said:


> For me a cruise dosage is quite a bit higher than trt levels, 300mg per week minimum for me, but would prolly be closer to 5-600mg. I'm only week 3 after a long time off


Whats a blast look like?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jayDP said:


> Seen a article some were from a doctor that said 100test an 100tren per week was a healthy cruise does and would be better then say 250mg test ever 10 days, can't find it though :/
> 
> Am gona do this wen I finish my diet for a few months


Was this doctor an 18stone ripped 6% by any chance? Lol but yeh iv seen similar posted also


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

your cruise dosage should be what you can get away with to hold onto your mass , for 95% of people this will be a TRT dose , any more and you are kidding yourself you are not on cycle.

@Galaxy , cons a big ****er but hes removed his avi - he needs a TRT dose in each lat for starters.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i like the sound of the 100 test 100 tren doctor and his advice..i could easily be convinced this is the best way forward


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

husaberg said:


> i like the sound of the 100 test 100 tren doctor and his advice..i could easily be convinced this is the best way forward


Why would a doctor advise Tren when it's not FDA approved for human use?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

roadwarrior said:


> Why would a doctor advise Tren when it's not FDA approved for human use?


Just what I was thinking lol.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

roadwarrior said:


> Why would a doctor advise Tren when it's not FDA approved for human use?


who knows maybe he's a body builder, i wasn't serious in that post you know


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Not to sound like an idiot but what would be the long term health effects to start blasting and cruising in your late 20's for the rest of your life

I'm not thinking of doing it just curious, like besides natural hormone production shutdown,blood pressure and re production issues what other negative health effects would it cause. If anything i though it would increase your quality of life in your latter years


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

lufc90 said:


> Not to sound like an idiot but what would be the long term health effects to start blasting and cruising in your late 20's for the rest of your life
> 
> I'm not thinking of doing it just curious, like besides natural hormone production shutdown,blood pressure and re production issues what other negative health effects would it cause. If anything i though it would increase your quality of life in your latter years


not if you dont make it to your later years due to heart , psychiatric or liver problems

this is a good read - re the heart issues , it shows inconclusive contradictions but is still an informative paper, there are people on here that have developed heart problems (i cant remember who they are, @Mingster or @Pscarb might know) , whether or not their consultants have said its due to AAS use i dont know -maybe someone will pipe in who has first hand experience.

the impression it gives me is that if you have an undisclosed heart problem you wont be helping yourself

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1768197/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aqualung said:


> not if you dont make it to your later years due to heart , psychiatric or liver problems
> 
> this is a good read - re the heart issues , it shows inconclusive contradictions but is still an informative paper, there are people on here that have developed heart problems (i cant remember who they are, @Mingster or @Pscarb might know) , whether or not their consultants have said its due to AAS use i dont know -maybe someone will pipe in who has first hand experience.
> 
> ...


the members that have developed heart issues from what they have said they where told it had nothing to do with steroids....

i will tell you know what ever you feel you think you can do in your twenties by the time you get to your forties you will think that you knew nothing and made some dumb decisions in your twenties...... 

there is no logic behind blasting and cruising for the rest of your life and the strain that would put on your body would be high in my opinion......


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the members that have developed heart issues from what they have said they where told it had nothing to do with steroids....
> 
> *i will tell you know what ever you feel you think you can do in your twenties by the time you get to your forties you will think that you knew nothing and made some dumb decisions in your twenties......*
> 
> there is no logic behind blasting and cruising for the rest of your life and the strain that would put on your body would be high in my opinion......


i think the bit in bold should be made into a sticky


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm still in 2 minds about B&C vs pct especially being one of the late 20's pscarb may be referring to haha!

But seriously the whole high rbc is the one that scares me. I'm still not sure if dropping down to a proper trt dose negates this over a reasonable time frame?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting thread, I've currently only ever cycled and pct'd but I was think of next year cruising in between / bridging a couple of cycles to see how this goes. I am aware of the risks of not recovering but am thinking of trying relatively low dosages throughout, my plan for cruise is 125mg per week of test e and I was planning on continuing with hcg and adding some nolvadex and proviron into the cruise as well as switching from adex to exem as I have read some interesting stuff about if you artificially start up the functions during a low dose cruise then when you come to pct at the end (3 cycles and 2 cruises is what I'm planning) then recovery should be easier.

Does anyone have any experience with this or does anyone run a cruise as low as 125mg per week as I would be interested to hear how you feel during that loss of strength , gains , energy , increased bf etc?


----------

